# DM looking for players for online campaign



## Wizard of NL (Aug 16, 2007)

I am planning on starting up a D&D game but am lacking players. The majority of my regular gaming group have proven too unreliable. It will start off with 1st level characters in expedition to undermountain and once thats done we'll go from there. Of course it'll be FR and version 3.5. I am planing on playing 1/week from 1pm-5pm (GMT -2.5) but am flexible if need be. I currently have Fantasy Grounds 1.5 and the free version of Screen Monkey on my computer. I am willing to use a something else but i don't want to have to pay for another program!
I already have 2 people from home enlisted and am looking for a couple more players. The party thus far consists of a Cleric and a Paladin.


----------



## Yesminde (Aug 16, 2007)

I would potentially be interested in playing a Rogue if I could figure out what that time translates into here . . . how can it be -2.5 time zone?  And doesn't that put you in the middle of the Atlantic?  Azores or Iceland or Greenland?

I think that'd translate to 3-7 here (Eastern Daylight Time), which I can manage if it's on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Wizard of NL (Aug 16, 2007)

-2.5 is in relation to the GMT clock that the bottom on the page. I live in Newfoundland and we have our own wacky time zone that is only a 1/2 hour difference instead of an hour.

If i recall eastern is just to the left of Atlantic so that would be 1 & 1/2 hours subtracted. Like i said if need be i can move the play time around.


----------



## Omi no Kami (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm not that familiar with FR, but if you didn't mind having a newbie I might be interested in playing a monk.


----------



## Wizard of NL (Aug 17, 2007)

Newbies are welcome! I couldn't even access these forums yesterday, server would time out. I also have a post under digital D&D at wizards.com if anyone wants to see some of the other stuff thats on the go. I have the rogue position filled currently by someone from those boards and there is another guy who said he might be interested. 

Party so far:

Cleric
Paladin
Rogue



> I'm not that familiar with FR, but if you didn't mind having a newbie I might be interested in playing a monk.




Still need an arcane for a balanced party but if you wanna make a monk then its up to you, I also mentioned to a that other guy about being the arcane caster but he hasn't been on the forums since he left his post so i don't know his response.


----------



## Yesminde (Aug 17, 2007)

How do you want characters made up?  And how much backstory/RP info do you need?


----------



## Wizard of NL (Aug 17, 2007)

Its up to you, i would like at least a paragraph on your character in general but that is by no means a limitation.

As far as how to make up your character, use what ever character sheet you want. Doesn't have to be a digital one or anything if you don't wanna. I am using base races unless specifically asked for so i can approve them

Sorry about rogue being filled btw but another guy asked and you had responded in awhile so i gave it to him


----------



## Wizard of NL (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok i've got some new info, 1.) i have a balanced party so i'm only gonna accept the people who have already posted into the group if they want to play. 2.) I plan on using maptool (google it) to actually play in conjunction with some VoIP software ( if maptool doesn't have it then i'll use skype)

The party thus far:

Paladin
Cleric
Rogue
Arcane caster (yet to choose class, i'll edit it in when i find out)

EDIT: Since the reply's are taking awhile i'm gonna post on the the forum on online games section of wizards.com. IT IS NOW A RACE FOR THE LAST TWO SPOTS!

EDIT: got a 5th person, 1 spot left!

EDIT: got the 6th person, to bad everyone (not even sure if you guys care anymore anyways, all i'm doing is talking to myself)


----------

